# هل هذا الراتب كافى للعمل فى قطر؟



## hany fraag (28 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو الافاده فى الاتى .... اتصل بى اليوم احد مكاتب التوظيف وقال ان هناك عقد عمل فى قطر براتب 3000 ريال والسكن والموصلات على الشركه علما بأننى حديث التخرج .... فهل هذا الراتب كافى ام لا لانى لا اعلم مستوى المعيشه فى قطر فأرجو ممن لديه خبره فى هذا الامر الايبخل على فى الاستشاره ... وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدما.
انا من مصر - خريج جامعه الاسكندريه - 2008


----------



## moh_re110 (28 أبريل 2009)

والله يا هانى الراتب دا ممكن تقول انه جيد بالنسبه للوقت الحالى اللى السوق فيه نايم 
بس البلد حلوه واهلها ناس طيبين وهتنبسط هناك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (28 أبريل 2009)

لالالالالالالالالاالالالالالالالالالالالالالاالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاللالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (28 أبريل 2009)

مهندس هاني
انا اعمل بالسعودية ولي العديد من الاصدقاء بقطر وخد النصيحه لوجه الله
لا تسافر على هذا الراتب او بتلك الشروط وانا اسميها شروط وليست مميزات وانسى اي كلام عن الزيادة بعد اثبات الكفائه 
اولا السكن لازك يكون شقة عوائل لوحدك ولا تروح تسكن في اودة في شقة
ثانيا لازم يكون لك سيارة خاصة مش سيارة توديك الدوام وتجيبك 
ثالثا الجوال(الموبايل) يكون على حساب الشركة
رابعا ال 3000 ريال في قطر هايكفوك عيش حاف

ومش فاهم يعني اية اهل البلد طيبيبن كل مكان به الطيب والغير طيب
وبعدين طيبته هاتنفعك باية هاتزيد طبعا هايجوزك بنته 
انت تسيبك من الكلام ده

واشتغل بمصر براتب اقل وابني نفسك هندسيا ولا تستعجل وهاتيجي الفرص تباعا
اسوا حاجه تتعلم الشغل في بلد غير بلدك زود خبراتك ولا تستعجل


----------



## Ayman (28 أبريل 2009)

متوسط الرواتب في قطر طبقا لكلام قناة الجزيرة 4000 دولار شهريا و هي اعلى معدلات رواتب في المنطقة .. (هذا يتضمن غير المهندسين ايضا !)
و بالتالي فان ذلك ينعكس على مستوى المعيشة و الأسعار ..
اعتقد ان في هذا اجابة على الاستفسار 
امنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (28 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد أن موضوع الراتب هل يكفي ولا مايكفي يتوقف عليك بالدرجة الأولى
بمعنى أنت ماهو طموحك وتوجهك والى متى والكثير الكثير من الأمور المشابهة
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (29 أبريل 2009)

مهندس هاني
انا دلوقتي بشتغل في قطر - في الدوحه
وبصراحه الاسعار غاليه هنا
يعني 1000ريال يكفوك اكل وشرب ولسه الاتصالات وطبعا محتاج ترفه عن نفسك وتخرج مره في الاسبوع علي الاقل
التاكسي مش اقل من 15 ريال يعني لو خرجت تتفسح عاوز 30 - 40 ريال مواصلات
لو هتشتري ملابس مثلا بردو غاليه 
اللي بياخد 7000 ريال هنا بيقول ان مرتبو ضعيف
انا شغال في شركه اقل مرتب 12000 ريال ومعاك لحد 31000 ريال
متستعجلش ياباشمهندس
حاجه اخيره
لو ناوي تتجوز وتاخد زوجتك معاك طبعا هتاخد سكن علي حسابك
غرفه وحمام ومطبخ مش اقل من 2500 ريال غير المياه والكهربا
مهندس هاني الكلام دا اكيد بنسبه 95% ان شاء الله
اتمني اكون قدمتلك صوره مفيده عن الوضع في قطر
لما كان عندي خبره سنتين في مكتب اتصل بيا وعرض عليا شغل في قطر ب 2000 دولار
يعني من حوالي 6 سنين


----------



## hany fraag (29 أبريل 2009)

*هذا هو ظنى بمهندسينا الكرام*



moh_re110 قال:


> والله يا هانى الراتب دا ممكن تقول انه جيد بالنسبه للوقت الحالى اللى السوق فيه نايم
> بس البلد حلوه واهلها ناس طيبين وهتنبسط هناك ان شاء الله





مهندس من الشمال قال:


> لالالالالالالالالاالالالالالالالالالالالالالاالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاللالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال





مهندس من الشمال قال:


> مهندس هاني
> انا اعمل بالسعودية ولي العديد من الاصدقاء بقطر وخد النصيحه لوجه الله
> لا تسافر على هذا الراتب او بتلك الشروط وانا اسميها شروط وليست مميزات وانسى اي كلام عن الزيادة بعد اثبات الكفائه
> اولا السكن لازك يكون شقة عوائل لوحدك ولا تروح تسكن في اودة في شقة
> ...





ayman قال:


> متوسط الرواتب في قطر طبقا لكلام قناة الجزيرة 4000 دولار شهريا و هي اعلى معدلات رواتب في المنطقة .. (هذا يتضمن غير المهندسين ايضا !)
> و بالتالي فان ذلك ينعكس على مستوى المعيشة و الأسعار ..
> اعتقد ان في هذا اجابة على الاستفسار
> امنياتي بالتوفيق





يحيى الأبرش قال:


> أعتقد أن موضوع الراتب هل يكفي ولا مايكفي يتوقف عليك بالدرجة الأولى
> بمعنى أنت ماهو طموحك وتوجهك والى متى والكثير الكثير من الأمور المشابهة
> تمنياتي بالتوفيق





محمد سالم رمضان قال:


> مهندس هاني
> انا دلوقتي بشتغل في قطر - في الدوحه
> وبصراحه الاسعار غاليه هنا
> يعني 1000ريال يكفوك اكل وشرب ولسه الاتصالات وطبعا محتاج ترفه عن نفسك وتخرج مره في الاسبوع علي الاقل
> ...



انا طبعا مش عارف أشكر حضرتكم أزاى على الاهتمام بالموضوع وابداء النصيحه .... انا كنت واثق انى سأجد فعلا النصيحه عند طرحى للموضوع والحمد لله انى لم أتخذ قرار السفر بدون مشورة ناس عنده خبره زى حضراتكم ... وفى الواقع انا معنديش أصحاب كتير بس والله انا بأعتبر كل الاعضاء فى منتدى الهندسه المدنيه هم اصدقائى ... ومن هذا المنطلق عندما تواجهنى اى مشكله بأعرضها عليكوا لاخذ الاستشاره الصحيحه ... وأعتقد ان ده دور مهم من المهندسين الخبره لمساعده المهندسين المبتدئين أمثالى لان الواحد وهو لسه متخرج ميعرفش اخبار الحياه العمليه ايه وبالتالى هو محتاج للاستشارات دائما من ذوى الخبره والا اى قرار ممكن يكلفه الكثير والكثير من المتاعب ... أسف على الاطاله وشكرا جزيلا لحضراتكم جميعا ... وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2009)

شكراً م أيمن 
شكراً م طارق
و م من الشمال
والجميع
على إفادت إخوانكم


----------



## moh_re110 (29 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياجدعان دا لسه دفعه 2008
انتم بتتكلموا ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟
والله ياهانى انت الصوره وصلتك منى ومن الناس وانت تقرر الراتب مش وحش ومش حلو بس فى ل الاحوال احسن من مصر


----------



## aslam1 (15 مايو 2009)

المهندس هانى انت حديث التخرج وانت ادرى بظروفك فى مصر المعيشه فى قطر تكلفك اكل وشرب فقط مش اقل من 1200 ريال احسبها انت والله الموفق


----------



## ياسر القديسي (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يابشمهندس هاني توكل علي الله وسافر انت لسه صغير مش هتخسر حاجة وطالما نيتك خير ربنا هيكرمك ويرزقك من اوسع ابوابه ولو لم توفق فلك شرف المحاولة === (ان الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا)


----------



## iskra (15 مايو 2009)

نصيحه للاخ العزيز

اصبر في مصر

اتمرمط سنه واللا سنتين

وبعدين هاتسافر بشروطك انت

مش بشروط الشركه

معلش

بس لازم تاخد خبره في بلدك علشان تعرف تسافر مهندس


----------



## على عبد الفتاح (15 مايو 2009)

شوف .. انت فى مرحله تحديد هدفك البعيد وليس القريب الاول يعنى انت عايز تكون ايه بعد 10 او 15 سنه 
ا- اذا لم تعرف فانت ستكون عرضه للعمل موظف من شركه الى شركه ومن بلد لبد ويذيد مرتبك مع الايام ...... عايز تكون كده
ب- اذا عايز يكون لك شركه خاصه بك ... لازم تحدد 1- استشارات ولا مقاولات .......................انصحك انك تكون عايز كده
فى حاله ب يبقا تستمر فى مصر شويه تفهم جوانب العمل جيدا وتا خذ خبره التنفيذ مش اكتر من 4 سنوات 
بعدين سافر بهدف اقامه شركه واتجوز بدرى على اقصى حد 29 سنه او 28 سنه ................اعتقد كده تكون فى الافضل ............ارجو ان اكون افدتك اكتر من هلل 3000 مرتب كويس ولا لا.....فكر


----------



## السَّبنتى (16 مايو 2009)

*النصيحة ببلاش*

كل من نصحك بالذهاب إلى قطر ف .. عفا الله عنه و سامحه الله و جزاه الله خيرا على حرصه و أثابه على محبته للخير أجرا عظيما
لكن من يعرف قطر حقيقة .. لا ينصحك بالذهاب
لأنك ما ستراه .. لا ما تسمعه
باختصار أقل من 6500 كمبتدئ .. لا و لا ولا تذهب
فأنت الخصم و الحكم
و أزِل من رأسك فكرة الزيادة أكثر من 500 بعد سنة و كثر كلام و عشرين ألف عملية نكش و ضرب على الوتر الحساس


----------



## شهاب الحق (16 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالاضافة الى نصائح الاصدقاء اسمح لى ان اخبرك ان قوانين نقل العمالة فى قطر من اصعب القوانين فى دول الخليج بمعنى انك فى يد الكفيل لا تستطيع ان تتركه الى فرصة عمل اخرى افضل الا بموافقته ويستطيع ان يمنعك من دخول البلد على الاقل لمدة سنتين !!!!!!!!
ولكن هذا لا يمنع ان العمل والحياة فى قطر اذا ناسبك الراتب فرضا افضل من الحياة والعمل فى مصر والكلام هذا عن تجربة وخبرة وليس عن السمع

والله المستعان


----------



## Misaad (16 مايو 2009)

×××××××××××××××

مشاركة مسيئة تم تحريرها.. المشرف


----------



## محمد عادل ناصف (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eyad2009 (17 مايو 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا والف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## hany fraag (17 مايو 2009)

شكراً جميعاً لكم أخوانى الاعزاء انا فعلاً صرفت النظر عن موضوع السفر وقررت أخذ الخبره فى بلدى اولاً ... ولكم جميعا خالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (17 مايو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ...والله يا جماعه انا كل يوم بيزيد فخرى واعجابى بالمهندس المصرى وعقليتة المنطقية والمرتبة ..ادام الله عليكم نعمة العقل 
... تقبلوا تحياتى .............
م/عماد الرخ . الزقازيق . مصر


----------



## mohammed123 (17 مايو 2009)

لالالاللا يا باشمهندس ما انصحك البلد هنا غاليه جدا ومستوي المعيشه هنا مرتفع , وزي ما قالك المهندس اذا اتزوجت حتطر تأجر بنفسك والاجارات هنا غاليه جدا مقارنه بباقي دول الخليج .


----------



## ADEL BAGHDADY (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ايها الاخوه الفاضل والله ما شاء الله الاهتمام واضح وصدق الرسول الكريم حيث قال "الخير في امتي الي يوم القيامه" ما شاء الله والله كل هولاء الا خوه المحترمين مشكوريين علي النصائح ولكن اخي الحبيب انا اعمل في قطر منذ سنتين تقريبا والله انا سافرت قطر علي راتب 2500 ريال في البدايه وقال لي صاحب العمل ان هيزودني وحسب كفاءاتك الخ وكل الكلام ده طلع خطا مني بس الحمد لله ربنا يسر لي واستطعت ان انتقل الي كفاله شركه اخري بفضل الباري والحمد لله كانت اكبر شركه في قطر والله اني تعلمت فيها مالم اتعلمه في عشر سنوات لاحقهلاني خريج 2006 والحمد لله تعدل فيها الراتب بالنسبه لي وكانت تعطيني بدل مواصلات 1200 ريال وكدلك سكن في شقه انا وواحد اخر فقطوكانت شقه كبيره وفعلابعد ثلاث شهور اعطوني 1000 ريال زياده وفي نهايه السنه بونص بس اخي الحبيب الراتب هدا ضعيف بالنسبه لقطر حقيقه قليل جدا ومع هدا متوقف علي الشركه اوصاحبها اعطيني اسمها وانا ساعرف لك باذن الله كل شيء عنها وهل سيعطوك تحويل كفاله ولا لاء اذا لم يعجبك الوضع بارك الله فيك لان انت ممكن تدخل البلد ونساعدك في الحصول علي عمل اخر براتب افضل بس لازم يعطيك الاول تحويل كفاله ويسر لك اخوكم في الله عادل البغدادي واذا تحب تراسلني خذالاميل من اداره المنتدي


----------



## احمد عادل احمد (21 مايو 2009)

hany fraag قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو الافاده فى الاتى .... اتصل بى اليوم احد مكاتب التوظيف وقال ان هناك عقد عمل فى قطر براتب 3000 ريال والسكن والموصلات على الشركه علما بأننى حديث التخرج .... فهل هذا الراتب كافى ام لا لانى لا اعلم مستوى المعيشه فى قطر فأرجو ممن لديه خبره فى هذا الامر الايبخل على فى الاستشاره ... وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدما.
> انا من مصر - خريج جامعه الاسكندريه - 2008



اعتقد ان نفس مكتب التوظيف ده اتصل بيا وعرض عليا نفس المرتب انا خريج 2008 بس بقالي سنتيين شغال تصميم انشائي و ده بسبب بعض الظروف ليست هي موضوعنا المهم اني رفضت الموضوع بشده لان عندي اصرار اني مش مسافر الا لو كان فعلا العرض جيد ويحترمك كمهندس وبني ادم وردودي بتكون عنيفه جدا على الناس اللي بتتصل وبتعرض عروض واهيه خاصه من السعوديه و قطر وده مش عشان نفسي بس لا عشان كمان يفهموا ان المهندس المصري ليه قيمه وثمن ولازم كلنا نصلح الحاله ديه اللي حطنا فيها فئه من المهندسيين قبلوا بيها وسافروا وندموا اشد الندم واتبهدلوا هناك وتعرضوا لواقف سيئه
و اقسم بالله اني كلامي ده بناء على معاصره تجارب رايتها بنفسي وده اللي بنسمعه كل شويه عن تجارب فاشله بسبب عدم التقدير للنفس .(طبعا هيكون في ردود ان ناس سفروا على 3000 ريال للسعوديه وعيشين كويس وبعد شويه مرتبه وصل ل6000 وقصص .............................)


----------



## adel shahboub (21 مايو 2009)

*احسبها صح*

انا فى قطر هنا من 15 سنه اشتغلت فى مصر اربع سنين اتعلمت حاجات كتيره فى مصر وعلشان تعرف اللى مابيتعلمش فى مصر مبيتعلمش ابدا وبعدين انا جيت هنا بافضل من العرض شويه
كمان عاوز اقولك العرض ده من مقاول ولااستشارى علشان تفرق كمان المكان محترم ويضيف لك ولا لا
كل ده لازم تاخده فى اعتبارك واى استفسار تحت امرك ولو جيت الدوحه لازم اشوفك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## muhandes2007 (21 مايو 2009)

شوف يا هندسة

زى ما بشمهندس عادل شهبوب قال : اللى مابيتعلمش فى مصر مبيتعلمش ابدا

و أنا خريج 2007 و سافرت على طول بدون خبرة و كانت تجربة سيئة جدا خسرت فيها فلوس و مجهود و رجعت بعد 6 شهور.
اتعلمت لما جيت مصر و ربنا كرمنى بالشغل فى مشروع كبير ، و هو ده كان بداية تعليمى الصح ، أما فى الغربة فإنت رايح أصلا علشان تدى مش عشان تتعلم من أول و جديد و مافيش حد حيعلمك زى هنا 
نصيحتى ليك ، اتقل شوية هنا و بعدين اطلع عشان حتفرق معاك أوى و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## hany fraag (21 مايو 2009)

muhandes2007 قال:


> شوف يا هندسة
> 
> زى ما بشمهندس عادل شهبوب قال : اللى مابيتعلمش فى مصر مبيتعلمش ابدا
> 
> ...





adel shahboub قال:


> انا فى قطر هنا من 15 سنه اشتغلت فى مصر اربع سنين اتعلمت حاجات كتيره فى مصر وعلشان تعرف اللى مابيتعلمش فى مصر مبيتعلمش ابدا وبعدين انا جيت هنا بافضل من العرض شويه
> كمان عاوز اقولك العرض ده من مقاول ولااستشارى علشان تفرق كمان المكان محترم ويضيف لك ولا لا
> كل ده لازم تاخده فى اعتبارك واى استفسار تحت امرك ولو جيت الدوحه لازم اشوفك وربنا يوفقك



والله ياجماعه أنا مش عارف اشكركم أزاى ... أنا بجد اتوجه بالشكر الشديد الى كل من ساهم بالرد ... وانا مقتنع تماما أنى لازم اتدرب هنا قبل ما أسافر ولكن من قلت الفرص المتاحه ليا ساعات بفكر فى السفر وأقول ده احسن من القعده فى البيت ... انا والله ابحث عن عمل بجد لدرجه انى عرضت على احد المكاتب عند عمل المقابله وقال لى سوف نتصل بك (طبعاً هو بيقلبنى بطريقه مهذبه) فقلت له انه لو شايف ان خبرتى قليله ممكن اتدرب عنده لمده معينه (ثلاث شهور مثلاً) بدون مرتب وبعدين لو لاقانى تمام استمر معه فى العمل ... بس مش عارف شكل الكلام ده معجبهوش ... وأنا لحد دلوقتى مش عارف اعمل ايه ... ذهبت أيضاً لمكتب تصميم .. بس قالى عاوزين حد خبره فى التصميم .. قلت له طب ممكن اتدرب عند حضرتك .. قال لى انا عندى عجز فى الاجهزه لو عندك لاب توب ماشى :67: .. قلت له شكراً ... ومازال الحال على ماهو عليه حتى كتابه هذه الكلمات ... ولكم تحياتى جميعاً.


----------



## Ayman (21 مايو 2009)

hany fraag قال:


> والله ياجماعه أنا مش عارف اشكركم أزاى ... أنا بجد اتوجه بالشكر الشديد الى كل من ساهم بالرد ... وانا مقتنع تماما أنى لازم اتدرب هنا قبل ما أسافر ولكن من قلت الفرص المتاحه ليا ساعات بفكر فى السفر وأقول ده احسن من القعده فى البيت ... انا والله ابحث عن عمل بجد لدرجه انى عرضت على احد المكاتب عند عمل المقابله وقال لى سوف نتصل بك (طبعاً هو بيقلبنى بطريقه مهذبه) فقلت له انه لو شايف ان خبرتى قليله ممكن اتدرب عنده لمده معينه (ثلاث شهور مثلاً) بدون مرتب وبعدين لو لاقانى تمام استمر معه فى العمل ... بس مش عارف شكل الكلام ده معجبهوش ... وأنا لحد دلوقتى مش عارف اعمل ايه ... ذهبت أيضاً لمكتب تصميم .. بس قالى عاوزين حد خبره فى التصميم .. قلت له طب ممكن اتدرب عند حضرتك .. قال لى انا عندى عجز فى الاجهزه لو عندك لاب توب ماشى :67: .. قلت له شكراً ... ومازال الحال على ماهو عليه حتى كتابه هذه الكلمات ... ولكم تحياتى جميعاً.



الأخ الكريم هاني..
ما هو تقديرك - مشروع التخرج
هل انت من القاهرة؟


----------



## hany fraag (21 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> الأخ الكريم هاني..
> ما هو تقديرك - مشروع التخرج
> هل انت من القاهرة؟



السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس أيمن ... أنا تقديرى (جيد) بنسبه 69% - مشروع التخرج (خواص مواد - الاسمنتات) بتقدير امتياز - بس للاسف انا من الاسكندريه ... وتقبل تحياتى أخى الكريم.


----------



## مصطفى زكريا (21 مايو 2009)

عاوز آة اكتر من كدة؟ واقول لك وانا زى والدك لو بدأت حياتك العملية بالتفكير فى الفلوس مش حتكسب خبرة ابدا لانك ممكن على الراتب دة تشتغل حاجات مش شغل مهندسين الذين نصحوك بكسب الخبرة اولا هم على حق ولو بدأت الغربة ضعيف عمرك ما حتكبر


----------



## maaam5831112 (23 مايو 2009)

انا احيي اخوانى المهندسين على هذه النصائح الممتازة انا اخوك محمد مهندس مدنى اعمل فى السعودية يا مهندس هانى الحياه فى دول الخليج غالية ولا تقبل باقل من 6000 ريال واذا مكنش موجود عرض زى كدة اصبر لغاية متاخد خبرة كويسة فى مصر وانته امامك الوقت طويل واعتقد انك لسه مجوزتش بدل الندم لما تروح هناك وتلاقى نفسك مش عارف تحوش حاجه وهناك مش من السهل يسبوك ترجع بلدك بسهوله"دخول....مش زى خروجه" وكمان تتأكد من الشركة اللى انته هتشتغل فيها ويفضل عن طريق سؤال الاصدقاء والمعارف اعتقد انك فهمنى كويس علشان متورطش نفسك مع ناس ميعرفوش ربنا


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

أنصحك لا توافق أنا أعيش فى قطر والمعيشة غالية جدا هنا فى قطر غير أن الشركات الخاصة هنا تريد أن تأخذ منك ولا تعطيك شىء و أرجو أن تأخذ بنصيحتى
أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته وأدعو الله لى ولكم بأن يرزقنا حبه وحب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يجعلنا من المغفور لهم ويدخلنا جناته


----------



## loved_boy (25 مايو 2009)

مهندس هاني
معك اخوك مهندس عايش في قطر مدة 44 سنة
هذا المرتب الان لا يكفي اقل شي الان 7000 ريال 
و في حالة احضار الزوجة لا يقل عن 12000 ريال المهم الان ان تاخذ خبرة و دورات في ادارة المشاريع 
لا تسعجل


----------



## محمد المعالي (5 يونيو 2009)

الى الاخ العزيز ان كنت محتاج للعمل سافر ولا تتردد انا خريج 1998 هل تعلم اني اتمنى ان اسافر وارى العالم حولي لاني لم اسافر وبقيت في بلدي والان لن استطيع السفر فالعمل والبيت لايسمح لي بالسفر وشكرا


----------



## tbuly (3 فبراير 2010)

انا احيي اخوانى المهندسين على هذه النصائح الممتازة وعلى هذا الدعم الفني لأخوهم الحديث التخرج وعليه يسعدني أن أنصحك بالتأني والتفكير ملياً قبل اتخاذ القرار الذي قد يؤثر على مستقبلك الفني كما ننصح بأخذ الخبرة في بلدك قبل الغربة 
أخوك مهندس من ليبيا


----------



## Abo Fares (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

الموضوع قديم.. أعتقد أنه قد أخذ حقه الوافي من النقاش.. لذا يفضل إغلاق الموضوع..

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير، وبارك برزقهم..

تحيـــــــاتي..


----------

